# Possible to get instant work with accommodation in HK?



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everyone, especially those in publishing/education
I have thought, for some time, about working in Hongkong, either teaching English or doing editing work with publishers or newspapers, or anything, really, as I simply would like to experience living in HK and earning my upkeep. 
I am especially concerned about accommodation in HK (as I've never been there), so it'll help if accommodation is part of the package. I am hugely experienced.
I have thought of just flying over for a couple of weeks to try out walk in interviews. Do they have such a thing for these kinds of jobs out there? Or am I expecting too much? Thank you for reading.


----------



## Rin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi there,
As far as I know, it is very similar in HK as it is in China with regards to teaching English. Most teaching jobs come with accommodation, utilities, term completion bonus via reimbursed air ticket and travel bonus. That is the standard and when applying for jobs, you should take nothing less.
There are plenty of job sites davescafe. eslteachersboard. They are not hard to find.
Good luck!

EDIT: I thought about flying to China to look for teaching work, but didn't need to as there was an abundance online. After applying, there was a Skype or telephone interview. So, no need for an personal interview.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Rin said:


> Hi there,
> As far as I know, it is very similar in HK as it is in China with regards to teaching English. Most teaching jobs come with accommodation, utilities, term completion bonus via reimbursed air ticket and travel bonus. That is the standard and when applying for jobs, you should take nothing less.
> There are plenty of job sites davescafe. eslteachersboard. They are not hard to find.
> Good luck!
> ...


Hi Rin. Thank you for reply and links. I will look into them at a later date, or perhaps never. I have a few projects to complete - and I am more in favour of staying in Sg or K.L. But travelling to Taiwan, HK - short stay? and parts of China's still an attraction.
I watched a programme on HK and the concentration of vertical rushes had a rather claustrophobic on me. If you're in HK it'd be nice to know how you find the city.
When I was in Beijing in 1999 (2x), I stayed at the Working people's university. There were plenty of jobs for English teachers on the notice boards. The students I encountered on the campus were wonderfully lovely, so fresh and eager to learn.
Best regards.


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*instant work*



anneteoh said:


> Hi everyone, especially those in publishing/education
> I have thought, for some time, about working in Hongkong, either teaching English or doing editing work with publishers or newspapers, or anything, really, as I simply would like to experience living in HK and earning my upkeep.
> I am especially concerned about accommodation in HK (as I've never been there), so it'll help if accommodation is part of the package. I am hugely experienced.
> I have thought of just flying over for a couple of weeks to try out walk in interviews. Do they have such a thing for these kinds of jobs out there? Or am I expecting too much? Thank you for reading.


yeah come over walk and knock doors


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

*Thanks. Sounds great*



brianhouse said:


> yeah come over walk and knock doors


Hi Brianhouse. Thanks. 

Is it easy to get an English teaching post - say within a week? Are the papers full of advertised vacancies? Do you mean one can just approach any school ? I have the impression it's safe as houses for anyone to lve in HK?


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*Teaching post in 1 week?*



anneteoh said:


> Hi Brianhouse. Thanks.
> 
> Is it easy to get an English teaching post - say within a week? Are the papers full of advertised vacancies? Do you mean one can just approach any school ? I have the impression it's safe as houses for anyone to lve in HK?


A teaching post in 1 week can be possible but i have not heard of anyone doing it in 1 week. I guess its best to try through the internet and when or if you get to Hong Kong to go in person to the schools.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for suggestion. I 'm useless with internet applications. I like best phoning for a walk in interview, though I've never done this before. But I've read plenty about this - walk-in - interviews in the Singapore adverts. Saves time and I do hate filling in forms.
I'm very much a phone or email person. I was thinking perhaps HK was not for me but just chatted with a couple of people at the post office who lauded Hk. That changed my mind a bit. I think I should drop schools and go for editing or publishing work. Guess I should look into South China Morning Post - if this paper still exists.
How's it living in Hk re accommodation - hard to find a room/studio?, life style, food etc. Is it poss not to have to cook at all?


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*life in Hong Kong*



anneteoh said:


> Thanks for suggestion. I 'm useless with internet applications. I like best phoning for a walk in interview, though I've never done this before. But I've read plenty about this - walk-in - interviews in the Singapore adverts. Saves time and I do hate filling in forms.
> I'm very much a phone or email person. I was thinking perhaps HK was not for me but just chatted with a couple of people at the post office who lauded Hk. That changed my mind a bit. I think I should drop schools and go for editing or publishing work. Guess I should look into South China Morning Post - if this paper still exists.
> How's it living in Hk re accommodation - hard to find a room/studio?, life style, food etc. Is it poss not to have to cook at all?


Have you lived in a big city, i mean a city with little land and over 8 million people? Its crowded, loud and everybody is in a hurry but its a interesting place. Food is everywhere and thats not a problem, stores are everywhere, parks are everywhere. there is a lot to do in Hong Kong and theres a whole lot of people doing it.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

*worth a visit.*



brianhouse said:


> Have you lived in a big city, i mean a city with little land and over 8 million people? Its crowded, loud and everybody is in a hurry but its a interesting place. Food is everywhere and thats not a problem, stores are everywhere, parks are everywhere. there is a lot to do in Hong Kong and theres a whole lot of people doing it.


Sounds great, almost sci-fic, even when compared to Singapore or London? 
What is there 'a lot to do'? If one's not working, how much does one need to live for a month in basic but clean and secure accommodation?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*needed to live rightly in Hong Kong*



anneteoh said:


> Sounds great, almost sci-fic, even when compared to Singapore or London?
> What is there 'a lot to do'? If one's not working, how much does one need to live for a month in basic but clean and secure accommodation?


Hong Kong is more up beat than Singapore and maybe more disorganized than London. A 500 square foot (2 small bed rooms, 1 bath) apartment will cost you, give or take, US$1,000 dollars. A studio (1room with bath) will cost, give or take, US$600 dollars. Internet is cheap and so is cell phone usage. Good resturants will cost the same as it cost in USA, but you can find cheap food everywhere. Lots of bars and clubs. JW


----------



## pak kokian (May 25, 2010)

anneteoh said:


> Sounds great, almost sci-fic, even when compared to Singapore or London?
> What is there 'a lot to do'? If one's not working, how much does one need to live for a month in basic but clean and secure accommodation?



don't be pathetic!

just go and find out!
it's one of the safest places in the world. it's a different experience for everyone. take the plunge.

don't be surprised if you get a walk-in job and then have to wait 3 months for a visa.
take every certificate, reference - every useful piece of paper - with you to help with the visa process.

g' luck


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*yeah go for it*

Be sure to smile and wave hello to everyone on your way to work!


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, PK and Wiliiamson!
It will be pathetic if I allow all kinds of negativities to cloud my long time dream to visit or even work in HK!
Many people I met in SG complain how brassy, loud and even rude, HK is so I should wear a teeshirt ' SMILE for me.' 
As for waving, I don't know a soul out there. They'll surely think I'm nuts if I smile and wave to strangers - afterall, QE11 is no longer their head of state. 
Ha... wouldn't it be great to have a great crazy festival of friendship, music, poetry , the arts, food etc all in one day in HK? Do they have such a thing , apart from the traditional celebrations?
It will be a matter of time now - I had done some research into where to stay etc and I'll look out for offers like they used to have in SG - for a weekend stay in - what's that 5 star hotel with rolls royces?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

brassy, loud and even rude? The city is loud! rude well maybe if you think rude is walking by you or through you without them even noticing you were there. I wave to neighbors and i say hello but most are surprised when i do. JW


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

*Hi! I wave to you as a distant cyber!*



JWilliamson said:


> brassy, loud and even rude? The city is loud! rude well maybe if you think rude is walking by you or through you without them even noticing you were there. I wave to neighbors and i say hello but most are surprised when i do. JW


You do sound like a fantastic neighbour to have around! It sounds that one can have a very private life in the midst of people piling on top top of one another in HK. I like what you said about it being 'upbeat'. 
Well, neighbours greet, nod or wave - when they emerge from their castles.
Can you speak Cantonese or Mandarin?
Have a nice day.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Upbeat*



anneteoh said:


> You do sound like a fantastic neighbour to have around! It sounds that one can have a very private life in the midst of people piling on top top of one another in HK. I like what you said about it being 'upbeat'.
> Well, neighbours greet, nod or wave - when they emerge from their castles.
> Can you speak Cantonese or Mandarin?
> Have a nice day.


Im originally from Miami, USA. I do not speak any Chinese but would love to. I do speak English, Spanish, and Portuguese. I live in Kwun Tong which is not the touristy area so most people around here do not speak English so i smile and to the ones i have met many times i wave (hopefully not looking like a retard). Private life yes you can lead very very easily a private life, you can do whatever and no one will even notice you. I was playing some basketball during my lunch break from work and some guy walked near me and started crying very loudly. I mean loud very loud and people just walked as if nothing was going on. he did this crying and chanting for 35 mins non stop and no one looked. I went to the tourist district where there are many high end stores and seen poor people half alive laying on the floor with their arms stretched out asking for money and no one looks at them. they are to them as invisible so yes you can easily lead a very private life almost as a ghost. JW


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Im originally from Miami, USA. I do not speak any Chinese but would love to. I do speak English, Spanish, and Portuguese. I live in Kwun Tong which is not the touristy area so most people around here do not speak English so i smile and to the ones i have met many times i wave (hopefully not looking like a retard). Private life yes you can lead very very easily a private life, you can do whatever and no one will even notice you. I was playing some basketball during my lunch break from work and some guy walked near me and started crying very loudly. I mean loud very loud and people just walked as if nothing was going on. he did this crying and chanting for 35 mins non stop and no one looked. I went to the tourist district where there are many high end stores and seen poor people half alive laying on the floor with their arms stretched out asking for money and no one looks at them. they are to them as invisible so yes you can easily lead a very private life almost as a ghost. JW



I just noticed that you're in SG! Do you live in SG and HK simultaneously? I once drove from NY - Seattle - California - Florida and then took the grey Hound back to Colorado and NY. I realised how the Buick was guzzling gas!

Sometimes, one spontaneously waves and smiles to familiar faces if one's not uptight. But I do like guys who can laugh at themselves!

I think you should have asked that poor guy why he's crying so dramatically - he might have gone on to commit suicide. You could have been his good Samaritan!

Are there such homeless people in HK? Are they many? Isn't there a welfare system in HK? 

Hey, talking about 'ghosts'. That's irritatingly funny - you can say it's racist too but I remember once when I went to a Chinese restaurant with some English friends and the waiters started mumbling to each other about 'kwei lowes.' It was atrocious for me to hear that 1st hand! I didn't know whether to laugh or roar.

But I know they didn't say 'ghosts' with hatred or sarcasm - it's just a cliche.
Makes me wonder if histroy can be put right - we can blame it on the Portuguese who were the fisr Europeans in Guanh Zhou and who earned the name "kwei lowes" from the Cantonese for their drunkened and violent behaviour.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Hello Anneteoh, The guy crying seemed to be in some trance, he would cry very loudly then stop and walk to another area of the basketball courts and restart crying. there are a lot of poor people in Hing Kong and many begging for hand outs. I walk 30 mins to work each day and i have a pocket in my backpack full of coins i hand out to the homeless and beggars. Some just ask, others are laying on the floor and others are playing music. You can find rooms to rent easily in Hong Kong, some rooms are basically just that a room like a bedroom with a built in toilet for 400 tom 600 US Dollars. Its best you search for jobs now while you are not in Hong Kong and if no ;uck then fly over here and search. If you are over here i can try to guide you where you need to go. JW I am in Hong Kong now. I was coaching in Singapore.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Hello Anneteoh, The guy crying seemed to be in some trance, he would cry very loudly then stop and walk to another area of the basketball courts and restart crying. there are a lot of poor people in Hing Kong and many begging for hand outs. I walk 30 mins to work each day and i have a pocket in my backpack full of coins i hand out to the homeless and beggars. Some just ask, others are laying on the floor and others are playing music. You can find rooms to rent easily in Hong Kong, some rooms are basically just that a room like a bedroom with a built in toilet for 400 tom 600 US Dollars. Its best you search for jobs now while you are not in Hong Kong and if no ;uck then fly over here and search. If you are over here i can try to guide you where you need to go. JW I am in Hong Kong now. I was coaching in Singapore.


Hi JW
Thanks for offering to show me the ropes in HK. At the mo I'm in France ,a country I adore. But I've given up on the old farmhouse and land - there's too much work for me. So there goes my dream of selfsufficiency., and also isolation , or rather living with country folks, cows, sheep and horses for neighbours. 
You sound like a very kind person. What do you do in HK?
I met some school children from HK and they seem to be good as gold! I'd like to change my job - I've wanted to work in the media as writer, presenter or doing editorials/ proof reading for some time.
I used to give whatever I could to the hundreds of beggars in India. It was heart wrenching to see little children carrying babies and running after people to beg. I saw an old man on the street - I thought he was dying so I called the hospital for an ambulance. They tried not to laugh at me!
It's funny how you're encouraging me to go to HK - I was very undecided about HK - sudden seizure of nerves from thoughts of vertical rushes and tiny spaces. Though i HAVE HEARD AND READ FAB THINGS ABOUT HK.
I can certainly do with knowing someone who can show me about! It really sounds like an adventure - I've never just travel out and get a job somewhere! Is there an Expat forum meeting place in HK? Are Hkongers sociable and helpful people?
So much for now - have a great day or evening!
AT


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Hong Kong*



anneteoh said:


> Hi JW
> Thanks for offering to show me the ropes in HK. At the mo I'm in France ,a country I adore. But I've given up on the old farmhouse and land - there's too much work for me. So there goes my dream of selfsufficiency., and also isolation , or rather living with country folks, cows, sheep and horses for neighbours.
> You sound like a very kind person. What do you do in HK?
> I met some school children from HK and they seem to be good as gold! I'd like to change my job - I've wanted to work in the media as writer, presenter or doing editorials/ proof reading for some time.
> ...


"encouraging me to go to HK" hehe i dont think i was encouraging you as much as you wanted to go to Hong Kong. If you have never been to Hong Kong it is best for you to physicallly come to Hong Kong see it, hear it, smell it and get soar feet walking around this city. One or two weeks will be enough for you to know and for you to make the best decision. France or Europe would probably be much easier but Hong Kong will be a bigger challenge. Maybe Hong Kong will have more job opportunities. Hong Kongers are busy and quiet people but they will be helpful if you ask and if they can speak the same language as you do. But they usually keep to themselves and are busy getting around. JW


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> "encouraging me to go to HK" hehe i dont think i was encouraging you as much as you wanted to go to Hong Kong. If you have never been to Hong Kong it is best for you to physicallly come to Hong Kong see it, hear it, smell it and get soar feet walking around this city. One or two weeks will be enough for you to know and for you to make the best decision. France or Europe would probably be much easier but Hong Kong will be a bigger challenge. Maybe Hong Kong will have more job opportunities. Hong Kongers are busy and quiet people but they will be helpful if you ask and if they can speak the same language as you do. But they usually keep to themselves and are busy getting around. JW


Do people cycle in HK? 
Yes, I wanted to see HK as I used to read Han Su Yin who wrote novels set in Malaysia and Hk. Also, most people I came across who'd been there said they had great fun.
You have been really supportive and encouraging and I'm grateful. That's all I meant.
I get cold feet I guess, as I don't know anyone out there! I was offered a position out there years ago but it wasn't what I wanted so I turned it down.
Do British citizens need to have a visa for staying or working?
I envisage I can go on to HK when I go to SG in January 2011.
I'd love to know more about what you do and why you chose to live in HK - have you made it your home?
Have a great day.


----------



## culbreeze (Jul 27, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> "encouraging me to go to HK" hehe i dont think i was encouraging you as much as you wanted to go to Hong Kong. If you have never been to Hong Kong it is best for you to physicallly come to Hong Kong see it, hear it, smell it and get soar feet walking around this city. One or two weeks will be enough for you to know and for you to make the best decision. France or Europe would probably be much easier but Hong Kong will be a bigger challenge. Maybe Hong Kong will have more job opportunities. Hong Kongers are busy and quiet people but they will be helpful if you ask and if they can speak the same language as you do. But they usually keep to themselves and are busy getting around. JW


Hello

JW, Do you know any websites I can visit to find work vacancies in HK? and websites on finding a room for rent? What do you do in HK?

Anybody can tell me sites about work and accommodations in HK.

THANKS


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Hong Kong*



anneteoh said:


> Do people cycle in HK?
> Yes, I wanted to see HK as I used to read Han Su Yin who wrote novels set in Malaysia and Hk. Also, most people I came across who'd been there said they had great fun.
> You have been really supportive and encouraging and I'm grateful. That's all I meant.
> I get cold feet I guess, as I don't know anyone out there! I was offered a position out there years ago but it wasn't what I wanted so I turned it down.
> ...


Thank you for all the good words. I guess im not used to hearing kind words but i like helping when i can. Ultimately I believe, the way I treat people (others) is the way i'm treating myself. In Miami i was a house dad for 14 years to two kids. I was married to a doctor who worked 12 to 14 hour days so i left my job and started working at home. I did the washing, cleaning, feeding, cooking, teaching etc. Well after 13 years me and my ex seemed to have grown apart. Neither was happy so we divorced very friendly and we actually lived and slept for one year after the divorce. I made some friends in Hong Kong so i decided it was time for me to experience something new and my ex wanted to start her new life. Since coming to Hong Kong i started to appreciate all the small and big things i took for granted. If you want to grow and become mature you have to start learning to be comfortable with the uncomfortable. JW


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi JW
It seems like we're getting to know each other through my dream to find work in HK. You've really illustrated the point very well. I guess I 'm settling into my comfort zone far more than I know - I used to just up and go - to India where I extended my travel to a year and dropped out of most things! Then to the USA though I started off with a destination with a contact address. For Europe, I mainly have a destination as was for China. It's not having a contact address or destination in HK that chickened me out! 
Thanks for telling me about yourself. You've done a lot of good. It seemed that you did a role reversal thing with your ex - like what John Lennon used to do with Yoko Ono - changing nappies etc. He's so cool. We cried when he died.
My life was a reversal in some ways - I left my ex and a very privileged life to search for my soul! I was aware of how spoilt I was and it was necessary for me to have what Hemingway described as 'a slice of life.' I even imagined myself 'walking on the razor's edge of life,' testing the boundaries of love, fate, divinity, god and all things mental , humane and mostly, purely spiritual. In retrospect, some things in life are beyond our control! 
Unlike Culbreeze above, I don't particularly get anything done through websites becasue I never pay anything via the internet! That's why I asked about Walk-in interviews! 
I guess I can do whatever work there is - I can be a cook, a proof reader, a waitress, an editor, whatever. But I've been teaching for 26 years so I can completely understand the dedication, the 'unfinished' work and the exhaustion. It's mindnumbing.
I've lived in the East and the West for a long time; so I'm really at home on both sides. I don't mind now, the pampered life in the East. I especially like SG for its cleanliness, safety and absolutel convenience - I dream now of working in SG; but I should visit HK for a couple of weeks and see how it goes - I do want to know how it feels, living in HK. I enjoy speaking Cantonese -as I used to enjoy watching HK movies - not just Jackie Chan's but the old Cantonese operas!
How much longer will you be in HK? I hope all your HK friends are looking after you well.
Everyday is the first day of your life. Blessings.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words and thoughts. I enjoy reading about what you have gone through. I too had an easy life when i was married but after some years i took it for granted and so i came to Asia to appreciate the small things such as: walking on grass, having room to spare, having a comfortable big bathroom etc. It seems you have done a lot and you have been brave and courageous so visiting Hong Kong will not be any more difficult then other destinations you have been to and actually might be mush easier. JW


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Thanks for the kind words and thoughts. I enjoy reading about what you have gone through. I too had an easy life when i was married but after some years i took it for granted and so i came to Asia to appreciate the small things such as: walking on grass, having room to spare, having a comfortable big bathroom etc. It seems you have done a lot and you have been brave and courageous so visiting Hong Kong will not be any more difficult then other destinations you have been to and actually might be mush easier. JW


Hi JW
Thanks. It might take 6- 9 months before I go to HK. The main thing is, I'm currently planning a big European tour for 25 relatives coming from SG taking place in December. I 'll be on the tour after which I'll go to SG and HK. So it'll be 2011. 
Hope you don't mind my asking what do you do and where do you hang out in HK, if at all? 
When I was in SG, I suddenly began to feel very alone after a year when I noticed that most people were always with their family or friends. I rarely came across anyone on their own, esp when dining out. That rather freaked me out. LOL


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*The Tours*



anneteoh said:


> Hi JW
> Thanks. It might take 6- 9 months before I go to HK. The main thing is, I'm currently planning a big European tour for 25 relatives coming from SG taking place in December. I 'll be on the tour after which I'll go to SG and HK. So it'll be 2011.
> Hope you don't mind my asking what do you do and where do you hang out in HK, if at all?
> When I was in SG, I suddenly began to feel very alone after a year when I noticed that most people were always with their family or friends. I rarely came across anyone on their own, esp when dining out. That rather freaked me out. LOL


Coaching basketball and tennis and im also writing. Yes Hong Kong is similar to Sg in many ways. I make an effort to say hello and to befirend people even though many get suspicious. Hopefully they will drop their protective shield and realise i am not selling nor trying to change them but just would like to talk and learn from them. Out of 20 you can easily find one friendly person. JW


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

JWilliamson said:


> Coaching basketball and tennis and im also writing. Yes Hong Kong is similar to Sg in many ways. I make an effort to say hello and to befirend people even though many get suspicious. Hopefully they will drop their protective shield and realise i am not selling nor trying to change them but just would like to talk and learn from them. Out of 20 you can easily find one friendly person. JW


I have thought about playing tennis - and this August that's what I'll do as everything seems to be right for it. It seems that tennis is a much more energetic game requiring lots of running and hitting hard with the racket whereas badminton is quicker and gentler, with less running as the court's smaller and the shuttle cork doesn't bounce. But I need the exercise.
Do you coach in schools, community or privately or altogether?
When I was in Beijing, staying at the Working People's University campus, I got up at 5 am and there was everyone else doing their Tai Qi and Qi Kung on the grounds and in all different places. They were all very good and soon I was able to find a teacher for a week.
I'm sure. The Chinese are open and friendly people who like to crack jokes, but they're also very shrewd, and most times, very protected and tied to the family!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Tennis and Badminton*



anneteoh said:


> I have thought about playing tennis - and this August that's what I'll do as everything seems to be right for it. It seems that tennis is a much more energetic game requiring lots of running and hitting hard with the racket whereas badminton is quicker and gentler, with less running as the court's smaller and the shuttle cork doesn't bounce. But I need the exercise.
> Do you coach in schools, community or privately or altogether?
> When I was in Beijing, staying at the Working People's University campus, I got up at 5 am and there was everyone else doing their Tai Qi and Qi Kung on the grounds and in all different places. They were all very good and soon I was able to find a teacher for a week.
> I'm sure. The Chinese are open and friendly people who like to crack jokes, but they're also very shrewd, and most times, very protected and tied to the family!


Once you start playing and getting stronger from practicing either sport will become easier for you. I have been playing tennis but when i play some badminton the other week i was weak and slow but im very strong in tennis and pretty fast. Both sports are great and both are good exercise but different. Hehe yes many in Hong Kong are protective and shy but once i get to talk to them they can become friendly. JW


----------

